

Ask HN: With all of these news about Rust, is anybody running it in production? - aledalgrande

It seems a cool language and I have a lot of C++ in my prototype that I could, possibly, convert to Rust when I do the rewrite. C++ hasn&#x27;t treated me bad, but I am evaluating the conversion possibility.<p>But is there really any company using the language in live products?
======
yazaddaruvala
[https://www.skylight.io](https://www.skylight.io)

~~~
aledalgrande
Are you working at Skylight? Can you share your experience?

------
steveklabnik
OpenDNS and Skylight are the two big deployments we know of, and there are
some smaller ones we've heard rumors of.

We don't encourage it until 1.0, of course...

